# Which do you prize the most?



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

_Which of these is more important to you?_


A) Your health

B) Your looks

C) Your popularity

D) Your intellect

E) Your possessions

F) Your accomplishments


----------



## Cossack (Jul 26, 2013)

Either health or intellect.


----------



## candiedViolet (Jun 23, 2013)

At the end of the day, definitely health.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

candiedViolet said:


> At the end of the day, definitely health.


And in the morningtime?


----------



## candiedViolet (Jun 23, 2013)

> And in the morningtime?


Haha, probably my Accomplishments in that case.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Accomplishments with Intellect at a close 2nd. You may be smart, be if you never put it to good use then it's kind of a waste.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I picked intellect because having a vast amount of intelligence can lead to accomplishments, possessions, and at least the ability to know how to stay relatively healthy. If it is one of those "you pick one and the rest either disappear or just don't happen", I'd probably still pick intellect. It's pretty much the only quality that I've ever really valued in myself (even though I don't really consider myself that smart). Health is a very close second, though. Looks, popularity, and possessions are pretty much all tied for last. I just don't care about those.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I chose possessions because they're the product of hard work. To me, intellect, health and good looks are given by default and shouldn't be prized. Other people aren't as fortunate to have these things. Possessions can be gained by anyone if they work for them.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Without good health you won't be enjoying most of the other things anyway. Poor health effects how good you look (with good health a less-than-attractive person still looks attractive). Poor health effects your social life, and thus your popularity. Poor physical health effects your mental health, and thus your mind isn't working as well as it could. With poor health you will see that possessions do not make you happy, but you will likely think it a good idea to trade away your possessions for good health. Poor health prevents you from accomplishing things, and takes away from the enjoyment of life afterwards.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I still prize intellect over everything else.

If I was:
fit as hell,
the most popular celebrity on Earth wielding the most influence,
the richest woman alive who owned everything she wanted,
so well accomplished with millions of awards and trophies on my living room wall,
but
I was the stupidest person alive,

I'd hate myself.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> I still prize intellect over everything else.
> 
> If I was:
> fit as hell,
> ...


But maybe you wouldn't be smart enough to hate yourself?


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Intellect and health. I found out that without a good health intellect is worsening and I can feel it. And I don't mean health as fitness. I mean health like lack of headaches, without constant feeling tired, without digesting problems. It really throw you off. But intellect is still the most important.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> I still prize intellect over everything else.
> 
> If I was:
> fit as hell,
> ...


Don't worry. You're not Hilary Clinton


----------



## DaringEnigma Sidhabhair (Nov 20, 2013)

intellect and accomplishments

Sidhabhair


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going to go with health. (Why isn't freedom on the list?)


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Health.

All the rest has to take a back seat, or none of it can be fully appreciated.


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

None of the above. 

Love is the most powerful and important force on earth. All of these values are so .... worldly.
(I clicked the last one though  )


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

I voted accomplishments, but I'm going to rank them:

accomplishments, health, intellect, looks, popularity, possessions

Possessions are still REALLY important to me, though! I value all of these things a great deal.


----------



## Seasfire (Mar 8, 2013)

Health above ALL else, your body is your temple and it's imperative that you keep it pristine.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Another thing which I will not post. I have dark sides.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay you get to know that dark side. My personal integrity.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Um, none of those are particularly important. I guess accomplishments is the closest to pursuit of purpose, human intimacy, and personal growth.


----------



## misterjc0612 (Nov 29, 2011)

I definitely say health, because health can directly influence your looks, popularity, intellect etc.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Intellect does not bring joy to your life. So I would say health and accomplishments.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Intellect, hands down, no question.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

is it weird i wanna see a picture of the person who voted looks lol


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mind Bender said:


> Intellect does not bring joy to your life. So I would say health and accomplishments.


Not per se, but intellect makes you enjoy learning, and learning can bring joy to your life 


EDIT: Sorry for double post :blushed:

EDIT2:


angeleyes said:


> Why isn't freedom on the list?


Think about it for a sec lol - if i'd have put freedom on the list everyone would have voted for it and we wouldn't really see the results for the others


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I like that looks and popularity are at the bottom of the list. It kind of verifies the whole "internet-nerd" stereotype that I'm sure so many of us fit.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

aphinion said:


> I like that looks and popularity are at the bottom of the list. It kind of verifies the whole "internet-nerd" stereotype that I'm sure so many of us fit.


Indeed but people don't always vote the truth; we're all subject to our own subconscious minds.

For example i find it rather interesting that more people didn't vote for popularity because I believe it is common for people to tell themselves it isn't as important as those around them believe. Deep down, however, it is a pure fact of evolutionary biology that not one of us is immune to the desire for attention/recognition; the need to be good to get praise or be bad to be the 'villain'. 

Some here have listed this one of their lower priorities. 

I can't help but wonder sometimes how much we can stock we can put in polling in general, because of such things as this.
Am I off the mark here or do you know what i mean?


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> Indeed but people don't always vote the truth; we're all subject to our own subconscious minds.
> 
> For example i find it rather interesting that more people didn't vote for popularity because I believe it is common for people to tell themselves it isn't as important as those around them believe. Deep down, however, it is a pure fact of evolutionary biology that not one of us is immune to the desire for attention/recognition; the need to be good to get praise or be bad to be the 'villain'.
> 
> ...


People may not always vote the truth, but there's no reason to do so on this poll, as no one can really see their results. 

Perhaps people interpreted the questions to mean "what do you like the most about yourself". Even if just slightly.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

aphinion said:


> People may not always vote the truth, but there's no reason to do so on this poll, as no one can really see their results.
> 
> Perhaps people interpreted the questions to mean "what do you like the most about yourself". Even if just slightly.


I'm really just talking about polling in general. There is a growing consensus that even the world's largest polling agencies are giving us inaccurate information because of this psychological phenomena and how people tend not to take it into account when hearing statistics.

I'm not too worried about this poll here lol


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I went with accomplishments. (How un-INTP of me, I know). Intellect was second, followed by health. Intellect just goes to waste if there is nothing to show for your efforts. I want to know I've made a positive difference to society, otherwise, how else would I justify me existence?


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

I voted accomplishments. It's good for the self-esteem.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm a tad concerned about the ratio of health votes to accomplishments


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Intellect is the most important for me. Health follows closely, perhaps.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Intellect and accomplishments. Intellect gives the ability to accomplish.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I tend to value all of these things equally, but I if I _had_ to rank them it would look probably look like this:

A) my accomplishments
B) my intellect
C) my health
D) my possessions
E) my looks
F) my popularity 

---- in that order.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

My porn and D&D library


----------



## bluejeansandcoffee (Nov 23, 2013)

The number of people who chose intellect surprised me. I understand this is a forum of intellectuals, but over your health or accomplishments? Maybe I'm just not Ravenclaw enough....


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Everything on that list is desirable really 

Nonetheless, if I were to order them in terms of priority it'll be:

1. Health - Def number 1...If you're dead, everything else on that list really don't matter anymore
2. Possessions - I'm a greedy ass son of a bitch and I'm always driven to acquire more and more...In fact, I can have the whole world including the people in it becoming my possession and I'm probably still going to acquire more LOL...I see it as a good thing really
3. Accomplishments - Definitely important for self actualization/killing boredom/stimulating myself - also accomplishments and acquiring posessions goes hand in hand
4. Intellect - With greater intellect you can more easily obtain the other items on that list such as possessions, accomplishments, etc hence intellect is definitely important
5. Looks - Hey looks is important too lol...I enjoy looking at myself in the mirror
6. Popularity - within that list, I care the least about popularity though if the human massess want to worship me they should most definitely feel free to do so


----------

